

Ask HN: When is Startup School pencilled in for this year ? - whyleym

Startup School 2007 looked to be in March, 2008 was in April and 2009 (because of the birth of Jessica and Paul's baby) was in October.  I'm based out of the UK and attended the 2008 Startup School, it was a fantastic experience and would love the opportunity to go again.  Any ideas when this year's event is pencilled in for ?
======
pg
Some time in the fall, but beyond that it's hard to say. Depends when we can
get a venue. We'll start working on this in April.

~~~
whyleym
Excellent - thanks for the update.

